# ocean beach club at virgina beach



## chiwiz (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi all,

I just purchased a Ocean Beach Club at virginia beach week 40 timeshare over the weekend.

I want to know is it easy to get exchange for the timeshare i purchased?

I read some bad news about the goldkey resort.  I am now worry that i have made a hasty decision on my part.  

Any comment would be appreicated.

Thanks
Chris.


----------



## theo (Apr 21, 2014)

*Exchange to where? when? into what size unit?*



chiwiz said:


> I just purchased a Ocean Beach Club at virginia beach week 40 timeshare over the weekend.
> 
> I want to know is it easy to get exchange for the timeshare i purchased?



Not enough information.

Assuming for the sake of discussion that your purchase is for a fixed week 40 in a specific unit at the facility where you purchased, you first have to know the affiliated exchange company or companies (I can tell you that your particular facility is at least affiliated with RCI --- don't know about II).  You then have to establish (i.e., buy) a RCI membership. You can then determine the specific trade value (the trade value "currency" is known as Trading Power Units or "TPU" in the language of RCI-speak) on the RCI web site. If you so choose, you can then "deposit" your week with RCI in order to (...hopefully, maybe, possibly, someday...) be able to use the assigned "TPU's" from your "deposit" for an exchange elsewhere (only after paying an additional $209 "exchange fee" to RCI, of course).  

Only after establishing a RCI membership and obtaining the TPU information can you conclusively determine if those TPU's will even get you where you want to go, when you want to go there. You have to know how many TPU's it takes to get there in the first place and whether you have enough TPU's to do so --- not to mention whether there is even any availability wherever it is that you want to go when you actually want to go there.  

It ain't rocket science, but neither is it simple and straightforward either. Good luck, in any case.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 21, 2014)

If you bought from the developer rescind.  If you bought the one off ebay, ehh.  Week 40 should still be a decent time to visit.  In terms of exchanging, with the exception of internal trades which are difficult but doable, you probably could have found something that exchanged equally for less MF's.  When exchanging through II, gold key picks your week.  It can be anything.  It is not going to be a summer week.  Hopefully when you go to exchange you can pick at least a decent one from a range they make available.  I am not sure if it works that way though.  

You will have an internal preference so after paying an II membership fee and an exchange fee you can request a summer week- I suggest doing this as early as you possibly can.  They don't deposit enough that any every make it through preference with the exception of very last minute cancellations but they may make a few that go to internal exchangers.

So all in all, the mf's aren't particularly cheap and the exchange power especially outside of gold key may be iffy, so hopefully exchanging wasn't your primary reason for buying.


----------



## chiwiz (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for the quick replied.

1) Goldkey Ocean Beach club usesInterval international.
2) Bought from GoldKey.
3) Bought it for exchanging.


Thanks
Chris


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't know the rescind time in Virginia but get out your contract and look.  Here is the same week on ebay.  I doubt it will go for $1000. http://www.ebay.com/itm/2BR-Virginia-Beach-OCEAN-BEACH-CLUB-Red-Week-PREMIER-Ocean-View-TIMESHARE-Deed-/111321232549?pt=Timeshares&hash=item19eb4334a5

I am sure yours cost a lot more.  There are sometimes a few benefits from buying from the developer but I am 1000% sure that in your case you will never live to get the difference in cost back.  Without reading the contract my guess would be the developer benefit might be an AC in II and anything else would be worth less than $50 per year.

Gold key sells fixed/float weeks at ocean beach club.  They are fixed weeks if you are going to use it but they float if deposited (their choice on which week is assigned to you).


----------



## theo (Apr 21, 2014)

chiwiz said:


> *Goldkey* Ocean Beach club usesInterval international.



Ocean Beach Club to which I referred above is RCI #1271, in New Smyrna Beach, FL. My geographical error; I missed the VA Beach part of your post, for which I apologize. I had no idea what or where "Goldkey" Ocean Beach Club is, but if you purchased developer-direct, I'd strongly recommend rescinding (cancelling) the entire purchase *pronto* if you are still within the VA state law window enabling you to do so (you have 7 days to cancel in VA). If it's still an option for you, I'd find the cancellation instructions in your developer's contract paperwork and follow them *precisely*.


----------



## chiwiz (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi All,

1) You are right, they threw in the AC (bonus week) in II
2) I signed the contract this past Saturday.

Hopefully i can get out of it.  Are all timeshare company like this?

Thanks
Chris.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 21, 2014)

If it was 3 days ago, you will be fine.  If it was 10 days ago and Virginia has a 7 day period to rescind then you are stuck.  Get out your contract and follow the instructions exactly.  If it was 10 days ago, you might as well try to send a letter cancelling the contract but in all likelihood you are now the owner and will need to pay it off or default and that may severely affect your credit.


While not all timeshares, your experience is certainly typical.  All timeshares sellers do whatever they feel is needed to make the sale and stretch the truth and exaggerate the benefits and some (many) flat out lie.  A few timeshares are worth 50% or slightly more on the resale market, most are worth 10% or less of retail value and many are worth 0 on the resale market.


----------



## theo (Apr 21, 2014)

chiwiz said:


> Hopefully i can get out of it.  Are all timeshare company like this?



There is no "hopefully" here; *state law provides you with the legal right to cancel a developer purchase*, just as long as you do so on time and follow precisely the cancellation instructions provided to you, in writing, at the time of your contract execution. As stated already, Virginia law gives you 7 days to rescind. Don't wait, don't hesitate. Cancel in writing, under signature, following the rescission instructions exactly --- and then *stay off the phone* on this matter.

Let's just say that, in general, timeshare developer sales weasels are not known for honesty or truthfulness. There may be noteworthy exceptions out there (...somewhere, surely unknown to me), but most sales weasels are hungry, deceitful liars who would say or do virtually *anything* to make the sale, knowing that whatever they say (and / or whatever info they withhold) can't really ever come back to hurt them, since *only the written contract content really means anything at all* in the final analysis.

Moral of the story: Rescind NOW, then do lots of research and homework and (...maybe) decide to buy (resale only) later.

Btw, I personally believe (...although others have different views) that buying just to exchange is a bad idea and a flawed plan, but that's a topic and a discussion for another day. For right now, your clear focus and action needs to be zeroed in *only* on rescinding --- properly and promptly! Don't wait and don't hesitate; rescind now.


----------



## chiwiz (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks all, your help is really appreciated.

It was three days ago.  Hopefully cancellation has no hurdles but i got a feeling that it will be.  

Should i call my Credit card company to decline the down payment to them?

Thanks
Chris.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 21, 2014)

First things first. Today's job: *RESCIND!* Follow the instructions contained in your contract. Most likely saying to send it USPS, certified, with return receipt. That's good insurance for you anyway.

Rescind. Then ask all your questions, learn first, then if it looks attractive, buy resale for pennies on the dollar. Honest. If after doing that, you still want to buy from the nice folks you bought from over the weekend, that deal will still be available. You won't.

Yes, ALL timeshare outfits (or their salesweasels) lie. Some just lie more than others.

Welcome to TUG. We are glad you found us in time. Now write your letter, both signers of the contract need to sign the 'I/We are exercising our right to rescind this contract' letter. Get it in the mail TODAY. I don't know what the maximum allowable time frame is in your state, but after it's send, you can relax. And so can we.

Jim


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 21, 2014)

You can let your CC company know you are rescinding but as long as you send the letter as specified in the contract they are legal required to let you out of it and return any money you already paid.  Everyone who signed the contract has to sign the rescind letter.  Most recommend that you send it regular mail and also another way (certified) that requires a signature or some other verification that it was received at the proper address.  Make copies of everything for your own records.

It is good you came here before it was too late. Some aren't so lucky.


----------



## chiwiz (Apr 21, 2014)

In the beginning, i signed a contract for week 3.  At that morning, i don't really care what week it is because i want to do exchange anyway.  Then i realized it doesn't make sense to own a beach timeshare in jan.  So i went back and ask them to switch to some other week, they said okay and got switch to week 40.

Then i felt really uncomfortable about it and i am able to find this forum and asked questions.  Thankfully that your responses have been quick and useful.

Thanks
Chris.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Have you rescinded yet?  Is it in the mail? Did you follow the instructions exactly?*



chiwiz said:


> In the beginning, i signed a contract for week 3.  At that morning, i don't really care what week it is because i want to do exchange anyway.  Then i realized it doesn't make sense to own a beach timeshare in jan.  So i went back and ask them to switch to some other week, they said okay and got switch to week 40.
> 
> Then i felt really uncomfortable about it and i am able to find this forum and asked questions.  Thankfully that your responses have been quick and useful.
> 
> ...



I own at OBC and live nearby.  If you are buying simply to exchange, there are much better options.  I bought my week to use.  I got a fabulous resale deal on it.  But I would never buy at this resort to exchange.  In fact, I've never bought a timeshare just for exchange purposes.  There's no guarantees on availability and the fees keep going up.   For exchanging, you need to find a prime week in a high demand area with limited availability that has much lower maintenance fees or you may find disappointment with your timeshare.

Rescind.  Then research here on TUG to find out what the best options are for your needs (exchanging).  You may find one of the points systems work better for your vacation needs.

Good luck.  Glad you found TUG in time to rescind.


----------



## chiwiz (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, Egret1986.

I am going to cancel but my only concern is i feel like i will face some complications.  I understand most of you have stated that i should be fine but i still feel uneasy about it.  

Since you are living around that area, do you hear anything bad about the goldkey resorts OBC?

thanks
Chris.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 21, 2014)

As Egret1986 says, buying a TS to exchange is not a good idea. The TUG wisdom is to buy where you want to use- at a minimum, 1/2 the time. It makes no sense to own a good, ocean front/or view place just to deposit. If you are buying to go to a variety of places, buy a point system with lots of resorts, and low exchange fees. Wyndham would fit that description, is available resale, and has very nice resorts. A plus is lots of resorts you could drive to from East U.S. locations, thus no air-fare to add to your vacation cost.

One major reason we say not to buy a fixed location to exchange, is that there is a cost (currently in RCI $219) for each exchange on top of your MF- and the expense of membership in the exchange (again, currently in RCI, $80/yr). Exchanging is always a bit of a crap-shoot too. You are dependent on some other owner depositing what you want. You can't get what isn't deposited. If you are depending on just looking at some on-line catalog and selecting your week, remember, those are just leftovers that are not going to owners who've put in an 'ongoing search' for exactly which week at which resort they want to exchange into.

C'mon back for a little learnin' after you get your developer purchase rescinded.

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 21, 2014)

chiwiz said:


> I am going to cancel but my only concern is i feel like *i will face some complications.*  I understand most of you have stated that i should be fine but i still feel uneasy about it.



Rescission is your RIGHT. The only possible 'complications' that could conceivably occur is that your salesman or his supervisor might call you to try to talk you out of the rescission. Solution: Don't answer the phone.

Jim


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 21, 2014)

BTW, don't let this little purchase experience sour you on TS in general. 

Get your rescission paperwork in.

Come back here and just absorb info for 6 months. 

Try renting a few different systems/resorts. 

Make an informed decision at some later time. Resale buying opportunities will always be there. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiwiz (Apr 21, 2014)

I am still interest in Timeshare and i like the idea that i am able to exchange.  But will have to learn and be informed and i am sure this forum will help me.

Thanks
Chris.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 21, 2014)

*I own several Gold Key properties.  I like the resorts.  They are a bit "higher end".*



chiwiz said:


> Thanks for your reply, Egret1986.
> 
> I am going to cancel but my only concern is i feel like i will face some complications.  I understand most of you have stated that i should be fine but i still feel uneasy about it.
> 
> ...



Follow the instructions to the letter and do it in the time frame stated.  I can't imagine what you paid, but here's your one and only chance to get out from under this developer purchase and recoup the costs.  You'll never get the opportunity again to come out whole on this purchase.

Hey, in the beginning (1984), I bought two developer purchases.  I'm glad I did.  But in today's day and age, you can buy resale and get what works best for you and your family at a decent price.  Be patient.  Timeshares aren't going anywhere.  Research and find out what will work best.  If you have regrets in the future about timeshares, it's better to have only spent a small amount rather than thousands.  You don't have to spend thousands to get a great timeshare or get into a Points system.

Once you rescind, as stated, no need to talk to the salesman if he calls.  No good can come of it.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 21, 2014)

Rescind the contract now and mail it by FedX to make sure they received your paper work  on time and do not answer your telephone calls from the the developer.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 21, 2014)

They don't have to receive it by a certain time it just has to be postmarked.  Sometimes contracts specify USPS and if that is the case sending it by Fed Ex might not work because Fed Ex might deliver to a different department.  If it doesn't specify a method, send it any method that you can get a delivery receipt.  US post office postmarks are considered legally correct in rescission process.  Drop off at a Fed Ex drop spot may not be even with a receipt from the vendor.


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 21, 2014)

chiwiz said:


> ...  Hopefully cancellation has no hurdles but i got a feeling that it will be.
> 
> .





chiwiz said:


> ...I am going to cancel but my only concern is i feel like i will face some complications.  I understand most of you have stated that i should be fine but i still feel uneasy about it.
> 
> ....



You should be more concerned with the money they tricked you into spending rather than the rescission process.

Study your contract and follow it to the letter to get your rescission started.  Get you receipt from the post office showing you sent it on time and then forget about it.

Don't call them, don't take any calls from them.  If you need to send any proof to anyone don't send the originals, get copies and send them.


----------



## chiwiz (Apr 21, 2014)

Here is the excerpt of cancellation clause:

"... delivering notice to Seller at its principal office or at the Project or (ii) by mailing notice by certified United States mail, return receipt requested, to Seller or its agent, designated herein to (name of the person and address) .  Any such notice sent by certified mail shall be effective on the date postmarked. ... "

Wrote the letter, include contract number, unit number and week number and also put in the USPS certified mail number.  Sent via certified mail with return receipt requested.  Get a copy of the actual postal receipt and the certified mail receipt paper.

The postal lady said it will get there on Friday, which is the seventh day.  I want to send another one on Thursday, just in case.

Thanks again for all your reply.
Chris.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 21, 2014)

You can but you really don't need to send again.  You followed the instructions and you have your receipt and copies.  Even if they claim they never received it you will have documentation that you sent it during the appropriate window of opportunity.


----------



## chiwiz (Apr 22, 2014)

The cancellation clause also state that "if i elect to cancel the agreement, i shall return sale materials promptly."

I already sent out the cancellation notice, i guess i need to send out the sale materials separately or send the notice again along with the sales package?

thanks
Chris.


----------



## theo (Apr 22, 2014)

chiwiz said:


> The cancellation clause also state that "if i elect to cancel the agreement, i shall return sale materials promptly."
> 
> I already sent out the cancellation notice, i guess i need to send out the sale materials separately or send the notice again along with the sales package?



The sales people can charge you a small fee if you fail to return the "owner materials" which were provided to you at the time of your purchase.

You do not have to resubmit your rescission, but I'd enclose another copy anyhow, with an original signature, when you (promptly) return those "owner materials".

P.S. It's quite possible that you will receive phone calls from the disappointed sales weasels when they soon learn of their rapidly disappearing commission. You would be well advised to not take those phone calls and to not engage in any further conversation of any sort with them. Nothing good can come of any such (legally meaningless) conversations anyhow. Sit back, give yourself a pat on the back for being smart here and *stay off the phone*. Let the law work for you. They have no choice or option other than to process your cancellation and refund your deposit. It's not a voluntary act of kindness or benevolence on their part --- it's *compliance with the law*.


----------



## natarajanv (Apr 22, 2014)

*How can GoldKey pick a week?*



tschwa2 said:


> When exchanging through II, *gold key picks your week.  It can be anything.*  It is not going to be a summer week.



How can GoldKey pick a week? If I have a fixed July 4th week (week 26 or 27) I should be able to deposit that week to get an awesome exchange. Can someone explain? I can understand if I have a floating RED week, but based on my research they only sell fixed weeks. I was also looking around to buy a resale week 27 for higher trading power (incase needed to trade), but this comment makes me think twice.......

I was talking with an agent in VA beach who specializes in OBC and she did not mention that either.

So, in my example do I atleast get the maximum trading power (based on my week 26)  *OR* the power of the week which Goldkey picks for this deposit (lets assume week 4)?


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Apr 22, 2014)

natarajanv said:


> How can GoldKey pick a week? If I have a fixed July 4th week (week 26 or 27) I should be able to deposit that week to get an awesome exchange. Can someone explain? I can understand if I have a floating RED week, but based on my research they only sell fixed weeks. I was also looking around to buy a resale week 27 for higher trading power (incase needed to trade), but this comment makes me think twice.......
> 
> I was talking with an agent in VA beach who specializes in OBC and she did not mention that either.
> 
> So, in my example do I atleast get the maximum trading power (based on my week 26)  *OR* the power of the week which Goldkey picks for this deposit (lets assume week 4)?



Can you provide name and contact info for this agent who specializes in OBC. I may want to list some of my OBC with her.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Probably Jessica Burke at Timesharing2000*



sjuhawk_jd said:


> Can you provide name and contact info for this agent who specializes in OBC. I may want to list some of my OBC with her.



She lists here on TUG and elsewhere.

Her and Patricia Grossi are local in Virginia Beach.

http://www.timesharing2000.com/


----------



## natarajanv (Apr 22, 2014)

*website info*



sjuhawk_jd said:


> Can you provide name and contact info for this agent who specializes in OBC. I may want to list some of my OBC with her.



http://www.timesharing2000.com/


----------



## smtundra (Apr 22, 2014)

I own a summer week at Beach Quarters and one summer week at Turtle Cay.  These are both Goldkey resorts as well.  I bought one of them from Timesharing 2000, and the people I worked with there were great and found something for me.  The other, I bought off ebay.  I had not heard anything about them taking your week and depositing a different one in II.  I have never traded mine, which makes it difficult for people to trade into, because a lot of people bought them to use, especially in the summer.

If I were to trade mine in Interval, I would do a Request First so that I would not give up my week unless I found something that I want.  I only live less than 2 hours away, so we tend to make it for the week or at least most of it.


----------



## natarajanv (Apr 22, 2014)

*Complaints about OBC and Ocean key resorts*



chiwiz said:


> Since you are living around that area, do you hear anything bad about the goldkey resorts OBC?
> 
> thanks
> Chris.



Found this on the complaints forum about OBC and Ocean key resorts

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/ocean-beach-club-goldkey-resort-c19767.html


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 22, 2014)

natarajanv said:


> Found this on the complaints forum about OBC and Ocean key resorts
> 
> http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/ocean-beach-club-goldkey-resort-c19767.html



After reading these complaints, this outfit sounds as bad as Westgate.


----------



## shaunbeezy27 (Apr 22, 2014)

I just bought a TS  week 32 thru rci and I want to know how this all works. They gave me 2 weeks every year and on even years 3 weeks. Can anyone help me with how this works with gold crown and all?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 22, 2014)

shaunbeezy27 said:


> I just bought a TS  week 32 thru rci and I want to know how this all works. They gave me 2 weeks every year and on even years 3 weeks. Can anyone help me with how this works with gold crown and all?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk



Start a new thread in the newbies section with the info of what and where you bought and when you bought.


----------



## shaunbeezy27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thx

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 22, 2014)

shaunbeezy27 said:


> I just bought a TS  week 32 thru rci and I want to know how this all works. They gave me 2 weeks every year and on even years 3 weeks. Can anyone help me with how this works with gold crown and all?



If you JUST bought it (say, in the last few days) You paid too much. Rescind. Cancel the purchase. Study here on TUG and find out what you can get and can do with it BEFORE you spend your money.

Jim


----------



## shaunbeezy27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Well I got a forclosed one so I only paid 4000 for it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't know what the going rate is for a resale there, but it isn't $4,000. There is one on eBay that finals Thursday. There is no bid at an asking price of $1.00.

Of a dozen or so completed auctions, only a handful of them sold. The highest was sold for $3.99.

Once again. Rescind. Learn about timeshares then buy resale.

Jim


----------



## shaunbeezy27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Well from what my understanding is which states even in contract its 4000 and we have a biennial on every even year with 2 extra weeks every year thru rci. Its 4000 because it was a forclosed unit which was owned by a married couple which went thru a divorce and stopped paying so we are only paying the remaining amohnt which was 4000 and im payinf 70 dollars a month for 82 months

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 22, 2014)

I see you are posting in at least two different places. But listen. They are screwing you. You can (and should) cancel this sale. It IS NOT a good deal. Do that FIRST. Preferably tomorrow. write them an 'I'm Cancelling' letter. Sign it (both of you of you are a couple). THEN we'll be more than happy- overjoyed actually- to teach you about timeshare.

$4,000 for what you bought can be bought for mere pennies. Honest.


----------



## shaunbeezy27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Well I think its a little to late to cancel owing to the fact I sigbed on the 15th but will you please explain how it works

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 22, 2014)

shaunbeezy27 said:


> Well I think its a little to late to cancel owing to the fact I sigbed on the 15th but will you please explain how it works
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk



see your other thread. this is not good


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 22, 2014)

*As requested, you should be posting in the Newbies section.*



shaunbeezy27 said:


> I just bought a TS  week 32 thru rci and I want to know how this all works. They gave me 2 weeks every year and on even years 3 weeks. Can anyone help me with how this works with gold crown and all?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk



The week bought was not through RCI.  RCI does not sell timeshares.  Your timeshare may be affiliated with RCI, but that's it.




tschwa2 said:


> Start a new thread in the newbies section with the info of what and where you bought and when you bought.



If you followed this advice and are posting in a new thread in the Newbies section, that is where you will get the help you're looking for.



Passepartout said:


> If you JUST bought it (say, in the last few days) You paid too much. Rescind. Cancel the purchase. Study here on TUG and find out what you can get and can do with it BEFORE you spend your money.
> 
> Jim



Jim is giving you the best advice he could not knowing when this was purchased.  Without knowing any more about what you bought, it is excellent advice.



shaunbeezy27 said:


> Well I got a forclosed one so I only paid 4000 for it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk



Foreclosed, huh?  I can't tell you how many times I've heard that when I used to go to timeshare presentations or Owner Updates.  If they can't sell you the full freight one, then they have a foreclosure "that just came in."  Foreclosed at $4,000 is still something tht could have been picked up for a few bucks most likely.



Passepartout said:


> I don't know what the going rate is for a resale there, but it isn't $4,000. There is one on eBay that finals Thursday. There is no bid at an asking price of $1.00.
> 
> Of a dozen or so completed auctions, only a handful of them sold. The highest was sold for $3.99.
> 
> ...



FACT!



shaunbeezy27 said:


> Well from what my understanding is which states even in contract its 4000 and we have a biennial on every even year with 2 extra weeks every year thru rci. Its 4000 because it was a forclosed unit which was owned by a married couple which went thru a divorce and stopped paying so we are only paying the remaining amohnt which was 4000 and im payinf 70 dollars a month for 82 months
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk



Bienniel for $4000?



Passepartout said:


> I see you are posting in at least two different places. But listen. They are screwing you. You can (and should) cancel this sale. It IS NOT a good deal. Do that FIRST. Preferably tomorrow. write them an 'I'm Cancelling' letter. Sign it (both of you of you are a couple). THEN we'll be more than happy- overjoyed actually- to teach you about timeshare.
> 
> $4,000 for what you bought can be bought for mere pennies. Honest.



Would love to see this got rescinded!



shaunbeezy27 said:


> Well I think its a little to late to cancel owing to the fact I sigbed on the 15th but will you please explain how it works
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk



Today was the 7th day; it could have gone out today, but since it didn't......Now learn to use it.  Hey, many of us bought our first timeshares through the developer.  Live and LEARN.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Apr 23, 2014)

*OBC*

Heading to OBC tomorrow.  I own 2 weeks both bought off ebay.  Gold Key is a great management company just buy resale.  My week 20 was only $45.  I love the resorts.  Gold Key continues to transform VA beach with high quality properties.

Stephen


----------



## natarajanv (Apr 23, 2014)

natarajanv said:


> How can GoldKey pick a week? If I have a fixed July 4th week (week 26 or 27) I should be able to deposit that week to get an awesome exchange. Can someone explain? I can understand if I have a floating RED week, but based on my research they only sell fixed weeks. I was also looking around to buy a resale week 27 for higher trading power (incase needed to trade), but this comment makes me think twice.......
> 
> I was talking with an agent in VA beach who specializes in OBC and she did not mention that either.
> 
> So, in my example do I atleast get the maximum trading power (based on my week 26)  *OR* the power of the week which Goldkey picks for this deposit (lets assume week 4)?



I think I got it wrong, but can someone confirm that the trading power is not lost here....


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 23, 2014)

I could be wrong.  It has been a couple of years since I had the conversation with an owner about exchanging through II.  I have heard that off season weeks trade fairly well considering they are off season but I haven't heard of anyone with a good week actually depositing in Interval.  

Even without actually exchanging someone who owns there and has the week set up in their II account should be able to see if it is listed as a fixed week ready to be deposited.


----------



## chiwiz (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi all,

Sent my cancellation letter on April 21,2014 (signed contract was April 19,2104).
I tracked the status, it said "out for delivery" on April 23,2014 on 9:25am.  It has been almost a day and half now, it still say "Delivery status not updated".  

I am worry, should i send another one tomorrow?  Tomorrow is the seventh day.  I already sent out the sales package on April 22,2014.

Thanks
Chris.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 24, 2014)

*You're fine, Chris.  If you have your receipt of mailing, that's all you need.*



chiwiz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sent my cancellation letter on April 21,2014 (signed contract was April 19,2104).
> I tracked the status, it said "out for delivery" on April 23,2014 on 9:25am.  It has been almost a day and half now, it still say "Delivery status not updated".
> ...



As long as you have the stamped receipt for your certified letter, you're good to go.  It should have been updated; however, my inside knowledge about tracking through USPS makes me think the carrier did not scan the mail piece when he actually delivered it, only when it was leaving the station.

For piece of mind, you can always dispute with your credit card company and provide copies of the contract and your USPS receipt.


----------



## chiwiz (Apr 25, 2014)

Gotta love USPS.  The sales materials said "delivered" while my separate notice still said "Delivery status not updated".  

No clue why one got updated while the other didn't.  

Thanks
Chris.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 25, 2014)

chiwiz said:


> Gotta love USPS.  The sales materials said "delivered" while my separate notice still said "Delivery status not updated".
> 
> No clue why one got updated while the other didn't.
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter when -or frankly- if it's delivered. All that mattes is that you have proof that you sent it within the allowed time. You're good. Now, be patient while the cancellation and refund are processed.

And pat yourself on the back and buy yourself a beer. You can afford it now.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 25, 2014)

Please do not change your mind. The sale staff now is going to call you and sweeten the deal. Please just say "No and hang up the telephone."


----------



## chiwiz (Apr 25, 2014)

The sales did call but i didn't pick up the phone.  I was expecting them to leave a message but they didn't.

I wonder why they didn't leave a message.

Thanks
Chris.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Apr 25, 2014)

chiwiz said:


> The sales did call but i didn't pick up the phone.  I was expecting them to leave a message but they didn't.
> 
> I wonder why they didn't leave a message.
> 
> ...



When the salespeople lips move, they are always lying. They do not want to be caught lying on a recording :rofl::hysterical:


----------



## theo (Apr 26, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> The sale staff now is going to call you and sweeten the deal. Please just say "No and hang up the telephone."



A much better idea is to *not* take or answer *any* sales weasel phone calls *at all*. No possible good can come of doing so.

Let the law do its' work. Your contract rescission will be processed and you will receive full refund of your deposit. They have no choice; *it's the law*.


----------



## chiwiz (Apr 29, 2014)

A minor update.

USPS is _____. 

The cancellation notice was sent out on April 21, 2014.
The status said it went out for delivery on April 23, 2014. (from the Virginia Beach facility)
Then today, April 29, 2014, the status is updated to Delivered.

It took 7 days from postal office of virginia beach to deliver the mail to the recipient address which is 3 blocks away from the postal office.

Gotta love USPS.  At least it showed Delivered as the status, which calm my fear as i thought the mail may have misplaced or lost.

Thanks
Chris.


----------



## thor_y (May 10, 2014)

*usps*

Hi, the same thing is happening to me.  I sent out a certified, return receipt letter from the post office on 33rd Street in Virginia Beach on May 1, 2014.  (2 blocks from the address specified for notices of cancellation)  At usps.com, the status has been "Delivery Status Not Updated" since May 2 at 11:27 pm.   On May 7, 2014 (the seventh day after signing the contract) I sent 3 more copies by certified mail.  I sent one to the same address as the first,  another to the main address of Ocean Beach Club and a third to the address of someone from GoldKey who answered my email asking for confirmation that they received the first one.  

I am now very nervous that none of them will be delivered although I have copies of the receipts with the postmarks.  

I hope that the receipts from the post office are enough to show I mailed them.   It seems incredible to me that I could sent 4 letters and not be confident that they would arrive.   I'm worried that Goldkey is intentionally not receiving and signing for them.  Has that happened to anyone?


----------



## chiwiz (May 21, 2014)

thor_y said:


> Hi, the same thing is happening to me.  I sent out a certified, return receipt letter from the post office on 33rd Street in Virginia Beach on May 1, 2014.  (2 blocks from the address specified for notices of cancellation)  At usps.com, the status has been "Delivery Status Not Updated" since May 2 at 11:27 pm.   On May 7, 2014 (the seventh day after signing the contract) I sent 3 more copies by certified mail.  I sent one to the same address as the first,  another to the main address of Ocean Beach Club and a third to the address of someone from GoldKey who answered my email asking for confirmation that they received the first one.
> 
> I am now very nervous that none of them will be delivered although I have copies of the receipts with the postmarks.
> 
> I hope that the receipts from the post office are enough to show I mailed them.   It seems incredible to me that I could sent 4 letters and not be confident that they would arrive.   I'm worried that Goldkey is intentionally not receiving and signing for them.  Has that happened to anyone?



Here is an update for my situation.

I did get the return receipt back from USPS.  I think around 5 or 6 days after the return receipt was signed.  Last week, received a credit card refund for the down payment.   I didn't received any calls or mail or email after their initial call.  I guess all is good.

Thanks
Chris.


----------

